# Not a big fan



## asdf (Apr 18, 2011)

I have the 5 inch model and don't much like it either, noisy and the switch is difficult to turn on/off. The warranty does work but a lot of hassle. I agree, there are better buys out there.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Boy, glad I caught this, I been thinking of one of these.
I have a bevy of 5" units, and also thought a 6" would cut time off. Looks like not.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'm like Paul. I have the 5" model and as much as I like Ridgid tools,this one leaves something to be desired. I also have a 5" PC that I like much better.
I buy all my disks from Klingspor. No problems with the disks.


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

There is a big difference between the 6" and 5" sanders when it comes to large areas. I use the 6" for stock wider then 5" and the 5" for narrow stock. My sanders are Festool which are well worth the dollars spent. They are the only sanders I will ever own along with the Festool dust extractor. By the way, I own the Ridgid 6" & 5" models but seldom use them. Had no problems with them except for the vibration and poor dust control.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the 5" Ridgid and the 5" DeWalt. The Ridgid doesn't spin quite fast enough for me, but does a decent job. The DeWalt seems to keep spinning a lot better.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmmm I am going to have to go against the grain on this one. I have had the 6" model for a couple of years now and I like it very much. I have never had any problem with discs sticking to it, and it dust extraction is great with my shop vac equipped with thein separator. I have the smaller 5" PC model as well but the big dog is my go to sander.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Gotta agree with Otto. I have the 6" and would be willing to trade it fora button or a loose thread….even a pile of sawdust


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the 5" Ridgid. 
It was my first ROS so I don't have anything to compare to.

I really like it except for the stupid on/off switch.
I have arthritis and punching those alkwardly placed buttons is a PITA.

I was debating between the 5" and 6" a couple years ago when I bought the 5" ; after reading a few bad reviews on the 6". Guess they haven't changed anything based on customer complaints; huh.

Instead, for major stock removal I got a HF 4" x 24" magnesium belt sander. A 15 amp 10 lb beast of a machine. Costs about the same as the 5" ROS machines out there when on sale.

Been thinking about putting a couple skis on the front, hitching a trailer to the rear with a deep cycle battery and an inverter, then I could throw a saddle on it and ride in the snow. :^)


----------

